# Bike in the Youtube 2013 re-wind?



## Michael201193 (Jul 17, 2013)

I was watching the rewind and the bike around 3:00 looked sweet. what kind of bike is that and is it stock? Thanks.


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

That would be the BMW R nineT.

I agree... looks gorgeous and fun!


----------

